# Poco



## kr131380

I here the poco weigh in will be blocked off and will have to pay 20$ a day to get in and you have to buy beer from the vendors that will be there. Can't bring your own beer. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## sotexhookset

Block party with bands. The place is to crowded anyway.


----------



## bigfishtx

Yep

$10 beer


----------



## Comeback

kr131380 said:


> I here the poco weigh in will be blocked off and will have to pay 20$ a day to get in and you have to buy beer from the vendors that will be there. Can't bring your own beer. Has anyone else heard this?


www.pocofest.net

http://www.eventbrite.com/e/poco-fest-tickets-23490327201?ref=ebtnebtckt "...the official weigh-in station on the festival grounds!"


----------



## Chase This!

15 bucks online to get into Pocofest. Looks like a cool event. Something new this year.


----------



## bigfishtx

I heard CCA was charging $5 grand for a space to set up a food or beer booth.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Fondren gotta eat too


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Fondren Cakes for $50


----------



## bigfishtx

Sounds like a good time

Good time to stay clear of POC


----------



## Chase This!

bigfishtx said:


> Sounds like a good time
> 
> Good time to stay clear of POC


Looking forward to seeing how Poco Fest goes. I think it's a great idea. Gives the wife and kiddo plenty to do while we fish. Lot's of activities and good music!


----------



## freespool

Wonder if this will mess with the Thursday and Friday night wives party tradition.
Always interesting to be in town with a bunch of bored women while their other half is spending the night offshore.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sotexhookset

Lol


----------



## batsandowls

So is it going to be $20 a day or $20 for 3 days??


----------



## Chase This!

$15 per day. 

Entertainment Lineup

Thursday - 7-14-16
3:30 - Copper Chief
5:30 - Highspeed Hayride
7:30 - Kyle Park

Friday - 7-15-16
1:30 - Copper Chief
3:30 - Shane Smith and the Saints
5:30 - Micky and the Motorcars
7:30 - William Clark Green

Saturday - 7-16-16
1:30 - Scott Taylor Band
3:30 - Parker McCollum
5:30 - The Statesboro Revue
7:30 - Kevin Fowler


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

What's the boat count? I hope it's around 100. What was the historical average for passports? 90????


----------



## Milkjug

I just wanna know if Kinky and Inky are gonna be there.


----------



## batsandowls

Milkjug said:


> I just wanna know if Kinky and Inky are gonna be there.[/QUOTE
> Lol
> 
> They show up every year....


----------



## Chase This!

There has been some BIG marlin caught this year, both in the east tournaments and fun fishing here in Texas. I bet we see some impressive fishing in a few weeks! Can't wait.


----------



## poco jim

Chase This! said:


> There has been some BIG marlin caught this year, both in the east tournaments and fun fishing here in Texas. I bet we see some impressive fishing in a few weeks! Can't wait.


 Are you fishing Poco in the Chase This, this year?


----------



## John R

Keep yapping and the price just goes up-CT


----------



## Rusty Zipper

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Fondren Cakes for $50


That if funny right Thar!


----------



## juan valdez

Chase This! said:


> 15 bucks online to get into Pocofest. Looks like a cool event. Something new this year.


doesnt seem cool to me at all

we wont be partaking in the event, not that we'll be missed any. haha

why would i want to drive from the house at front beach to the CC, hop on a shuttle back to the fishing center, pay to drink beer, pay to get in, hop back on a shuttle back to CC then drive back to front beach?

i dont really feel the need to pay money to get "free" face paintings from a clown either.

also no pets allowed anymore and no cameras allowed. ***?


----------



## justhookit

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> What's the boat count? I hope it's around 100. What was the historical average for passports? 90????


I think all of the tournaments will be way down. Too many boats have left to fish other places, sold, oil is still down, etc. We are getting ready to start finding out. I have heard how many boats are entered for POCO right this moment. Hopefully the others are waiting on the weather.

Also I didn't hear directly from the committee. Could be just a rumor.


----------



## juan valdez

so what number did you hear?


----------



## batsandowls

LOW


----------



## hilton

One issue is that the Blue Marlin Grand Championship out of Orange Beach is scheduled the same week as Poco. Some AL/MS/LA boats that have been fishing Poco recently had to make the decision which tourney to fish, and Poco lost out.


----------



## Spots and Dots

Milkjug said:


> I just wanna know if Kinky and Inky are gonna be there.


Sounds like someone got a lil last year.
They are currently on holiday, but planning to head down for the calcutta.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

Boats should be rolling in today. Gona be a rough SOB I bet.


----------



## Chase This!

Nah. Forecast looking much better. And the number of boats sounds good. Should be fun.


----------



## Cod Wallupper

juan valdez said:


> doesnt seem cool to me at all
> 
> we wont be partaking in the event, not that we'll be missed any. haha
> 
> why would i want to drive from the house at front beach to the CC, hop on a shuttle back to the fishing center, pay to drink beer, pay to get in, hop back on a shuttle back to CC then drive back to front beach?
> 
> i dont really feel the need to pay money to get "free" face paintings from a clown either.
> 
> also no pets allowed anymore and no cameras allowed. ***?


You'll show up. Then you'll probably complain about it while you're there and a week later on here. Hilarious


----------



## juan valdez

nah, actually skipping the entire weekend but due to circumstances outside my control. 

i really dont think we would have attended this event though. like i said, i am but one small cog in the machine but it seems pretty lame from what the website describes.


----------



## bigfishtx

It appears that Poco website is gone. 
http://poco-bueno.com/


----------



## Chefmaster

Chase This! said:


> Looking forward to seeing how Poco Fest goes. I think it's a great idea. Gives the wife and kiddo plenty to do while we fish. Lot's of activities and good music!


It is going to be very cool this year! I will be working this even with Cotton culinary and logistics. Come check out our set up. We will be serving up some delicious food. Some menu items are fresh smoked brisket and grilled cheese sandwiches, sausage on a stick, taco bar with pulled chicken, dessert station and much more! My name is chef Michael Hromadka. Hope to see you their with your families. Good luck fishing and keep those lines TIGHT!!!ðŸŽ£


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

This will be my first year to fish Poco and I am beyond excited. Hopefully everything goes in our favor!


----------



## WestEndAngler

bigfishtx said:


> It appears that Poco website is gone.
> http://poco-bueno.com/


Yeah they haven't updated it since last year it appears...


----------



## FREON

bigfishtx said:


> It appears that Poco website is gone.
> http://poco-bueno.com/


works for me


----------



## bigfishtx

It is back up now, I guess when I posted that they were working on it getting ready for the big week.


----------



## DirtKat

There is still no info on it. Might as well be down.


----------



## heli.clay

Poco isn't the same now......pay to get in?


----------



## kr131380

what time do the boats leave the dock?


----------



## batsandowls

Normally Thursday evening


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

Boats leave at 7:00 pm Thursday.


----------



## EddieL

heli.clay said:


> Poco isn't the same now......pay to get in?


This is nothing. Ask some of the old timers who fished during the early 80's why the wives and children did not even come. Now those boys had some good times.


----------



## juan valdez

i was around during those days but do not recall them

my parents still talk about the wild days of poco though


----------



## bigfishtx

EddieL said:


> This is nothing. Ask some of the old timers who fished during the early 80's why the wives and children did not even come. Now those boys had some good times.


Lots of hotties under that tent back in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine

*I think my first year was 1981... I am not sure.

This is a family forum so we can't even talk about a lot of it !!!!*


bigfishtx said:


> Lots of hotties under that tent back in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## spotsndots

Some old 80's throw back pics


----------



## indaskinny

Love the pic of the tuna fresh out of the Marlins belly!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

Here at the Calcutta. Only 62 boats.


----------



## blaze 'em

Holy fn Bertram!!! Those pics are awesome. What's the big cat looking thing in the first pic? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spotsndots

I don't know what kind of boat that was. One year I believe it was a big wig from Exxon showed up in a converted crew boat that probably 110 ft. long or so. Bent Butt 130's lined up across the back like tooth picks. There was plenty of attention getters both on the water and on land!


----------



## FishRisk

It was Hugh Liedtke's son (Pennzoil), Blake Liedtke - Betty Lyn II (125').


----------



## JKD

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Here at the Calcutta. Only 62 boats.


Have a boat list?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

Here you go!


----------



## piratelight

And they're off.... The Calcutta has begun. 


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

Who the hell is this imposter that names his boat Cowboy?


----------



## piratelight

Lol


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRisk

Cowboy - giddy-up!


----------



## gethookedadventures01

One day


----------



## Fin Reaper

Yes... One day.... Got lots of zeros to add before that day.


----------



## Jared Bays

My money is on Buckshott!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## DadSaid

I'm pumped.. Thanks for the updates..


----------



## kr131380

not as many boats as previous years but still looks like a good turn out. any one know how much the Calcutta is?


----------



## piratelight

428k 54 boats in. 


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr131380

weather don't look to bad

GMZ350-355-140945-
COASTAL WATERS FROM FREEPORT TO THE MATAGORDA SHIP CHANNEL OUT
20 NM-COASTAL WATERS FROM HIGH ISLAND TO FREEPORT OUT 20 NM-
332 PM CDT WED JUL 13 2016

*TONIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET.

*THURSDAY*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET.

*THURSDAY NIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET.

*FRIDAY*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET. A SLIGHT
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*FRIDAY NIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET. A
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS AFTER MIDNIGHT.

*SATURDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. A
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## piratelight

492k...


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

Total was?


----------



## Chase This!

Mid $500k, I think. Heads a little foggy this morning.


----------



## piratelight

Total for Calcutta was 492k


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE

Legacy


----------



## HammerDown08

anybody know what boat went the highest?


----------



## sotexhookset

Chase This! said:


> Mid $500k, I think. Heads a little foggy this morning.


How much did you buy your team for?


----------



## bigfishtx

Looks like the seas are settling down some.


----------



## Chase This!

Pots are looking legit.


----------



## rodsnscrews

Poco and the Blue Marlin Championship out of Orange Beach should consider joining forces and have a duel tournament fishing out of 2 Ports...from Perdido to Desoto Canyon and all points in between ....producing a true Gulf of Mexico Champion!!! Limit it to 150 boats(the BMC is Limited to 60) have several Million dollars at stake all in form of Jackpots starting at 10,000 and lowest being 1,000 and have 5000.00 entry fee...Bragging rights are at stake here and the competition would be fierce...east vs west...!!! the interest in this would be similiar to the Bass Masters Classic ...Major Sponors and TV could get involved and it would be a world class event!!! Just have to have POCO(ie CCA) loosen up a lil....hell compare the coverage of Poco vs the BMC on the internet and social media...BMC weigh-in is Televised in 5 Major Markets LIVE... the Oilfield made POCO a big deal... now that the latest BOOM is dead POCO can make POCO GREAT AGAIN!!!


----------



## bigfishtx

rodsnscrews said:


> Poco and the Blue Marlin Championship out of Orange Beach should consider joining forces and have a duel tournament fishing out of 2 Ports...from Perdido to Desoto Canyon and all points in between ....producing a true Gulf of Mexico Champion!!! Limit it to 150 boats(the BMC is Limited to 60) have several Million dollars at stake all in form of Jackpots starting at 10,000 and lowest being 1,000 and have 5000.00 entry fee...Bragging rights are at stake here and the competition would be fierce...east vs west...!!! the interest in this would be similiar to the Bass Masters Classic ...Major Sponors and TV could get involved and it would be a world class event!!! Just have to have POCO(ie CCA) loosen up a lil....hell compare the coverage of Poco vs the BMC on the internet and social media...BMC weigh-in is Televised in 5 Major Markets LIVE... the Oilfield made POCO a big deal... now that the latest BOOM is dead POCO can make POCO GREAT AGAIN!!!


Walter isn't going to share $$$$ lol.

If you think POCO needs to loosen up, you should have seen it when Big Walter was still in charge. We had to run out every day and couldn't leave till 4 am. Things are much better now.


----------



## hog_down

Those old pics of Poco are legit! Anyone have anymore?


----------



## blaze 'em

Please tell me someone is there to post some boat parade pics a little later...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indaskinny

I'll be headed that way here in a bit. Will post some pics from end of jetty.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

This has been the worst coverage of Poco since I've been on here. No roll call, no secret pics of the calcutta board, NOTHING! Sorry bunch of spies...................Someone could sit on Hoops deck and at least take photos (I'm assuming they go by there?). We need an undercover agent................


----------



## HammerDown08

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> This has been the worst coverage of Poco since I've been on here. No roll call, no secret pics of the calcutta board, NOTHING! Sorry bunch of spies...................Someone could sit on Hoops deck and at least take photos (I'm assuming they go by there?). We need an undercover agent................


I guess he couldn't afford the admission:rotfl:


----------



## roperbwk99

Here they go!!! Good luck to y'all participating in and offshore.

https://www.facebook.com/pocofest/posts/1577373905889758:0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indaskinny

Hey girl is currently stuck on sandbar inside jetty and has been for 30mins


----------



## indaskinny

.


----------



## indaskinny

Well dang. Gravity should help him with that pic....


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

well thank you to whoever was kind enough to post the kick off!


----------



## bigfishtx

indaskinny said:


> Well dang. Gravity should help him with that pic....


Little jetty's?

I remember Coyote getting hung up there back in the 90's

Stay on the right side.


----------



## indaskinny

Yes. North little jetty. About 35 yards from tip


----------



## indaskinny

Pound it deep is trying his hardest with his trip 225 Yammies. Just no luck so far. Tide has dropped but shouldn't fall too much more.


----------



## indaskinny

Well pound it out tried his hardest. Unable. Looks like call to seatow is in order.


----------



## Spots and Dots

Well, her bottom will be clean


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

yeah, and at least one prop bent. What a horrible way to spend a bunch of money. I may cry for them.Think about it- All pumped up, raring to go, hours of mental and physical prep, boat loaded for 2 days at sea and BOOM. Hope they get her off and get to go, ego may need some serious attention. Maybe they'll be the comeback kid and win the whole thing!


----------



## bigfishtx

Maybe not. If she was idling out may have just got hung up.


----------



## indaskinny

Grey shrimp boat just showed up and looks like he is going to try and render aid.


----------



## blaze 'em

Someone has banana boat sunscreen stashed somewhere on the boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

*boat agound*



indaskinny said:


> Grey shrimp boat just showed up and looks like he is going to try and render aid.


are you on the beach side watching? Any success getting her free?


----------



## tropicalsun

Got stuck in the same place my first POCO. Good times!


----------



## heli.clay

spotsndots said:


> I don't know what kind of boat that was. One year I believe it was a big wig from Exxon showed up in a converted crew boat that probably 110 ft. long or so. Bent Butt 130's lined up across the back like tooth picks. There was plenty of attention getters both on the water and on land!


I remember that. Interesting set up


----------



## chris havel

Any reports of big fish caught yet and what time there gonna be at way in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal

I know exactly where that bar is! Just outside the buoy and you are stuck. **** what a way to start.


----------



## roperbwk99

Some friends having a little fun during the parade.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

Spots and Dots said:


> Well, _*her bottom will be clean*_
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You talking about Inky and Kinky?


----------



## Trout Sniffer

Any update on Hey Girl? I hope they got her free!


----------



## Tortuga

Man !!! Impressive parade....60+ botes @ $1-2million per....????...to go chase a fish ??

Our economy must not be doing TOO bad....:rotfl:


----------



## chris havel

Got hey girl off around 9:30 or so last night
Had to be towed back to port
Don't know what was damaged but imagine props and shafts had to be bent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic

Hopefully she makes it out keep us posted


----------



## Trout Sniffer

Thanks for the update. Hope they get back out. Saw on FB last night that Cajun Queen had to come back in to get a .69 cent fuse. Took about 3 hours out of their run. Headed back out around 10:45pm.


----------



## ~Jenn~

Reel Bounty has 103" and 109" Marlin on the boat.


----------



## ccbluewater

~Jenn~ said:


> Reel Bounty has 103" and 109" Marlin on the boat.


That didn't take Long!


----------



## roperbwk99

So they are probably looking at a weight of 340-405 per fish.


----------



## justhookit

POCO scores are aggregate, so if both fish make length they get to add them together. In other words if their 2 fish total add up to 700 pounds, then they would beat a single fish weighing 699.


----------



## saltaholic

What kind of boat is reel bounty? What port?


----------



## ~Jenn~

68' Hatteras out of Galveston


----------



## WestEnd1

~Jenn~ said:


> Reel Bounty has 103" and 109" Marlin on the boat.


Yeah Capt'n Kirk!! Been on fire past couple weeks. They had a very hot weekend fishing before taking the boat down to Poco.


----------



## saltaholic

Is there still a bonus for first Marlin weighed?


----------



## ~Jenn~

WestEnd1 said:


> ~Jenn~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reel Bounty has 103" and 109" Marlin on the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Capt'n Kirk!! Been on fire past couple weeks. They had a very hot weekend fishing before taking the boat down to Poco.
Click to expand...

Yea I know they always catch good Marlin, have been for years.


----------



## roperbwk99

Just trolling!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKD

That's really tough to look at from this desk chair. Glutton for punishment though so show us more!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

JKD said:


> That's really tough to look at from this desk chair. Glutton for punishment though so show us more!


Man isn't that the truth. Sidelines SUCK! And it really Sucks that my LP's are out fishing on Chase This and not me. No more loaning gear unless I get to go.


----------



## Klesak1

103" and a 109" headed to the scales. Reel bounty has both fish on deck 
Just realized it's already been posted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic

What happened to hey girl?


----------



## angler_25

saltaholic said:


> What happened to hey girl?


 The boat checked out ok and was able to leave last night.


----------



## HammerDown08

saltaholic said:


> What happened to hey girl?


the upside down pic few pages back, she got stuck on sand bar leaving out.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine

*

She ran aground in Austraila !!!:rotfl:*


HammerDown08 said:


> the upside down pic few pages back, she got stuck on sand bar leaving out.


----------



## bigfishtx

HammerDown08 said:


> the upside down pic few pages back, she got stuck on sand bar leaving out.


Looked like her tower was stuck in the sand. D:


----------



## batsandowls

Reel Bounty


----------



## gimp6969

Looks like Somebody's not going to have sheets on their bunk tonight, I believe it might be worth it. Good luck Kirk and crew.


----------



## kr131380

547 and 406 pounds


----------



## Category6

I thought this was a CPR tournament. I don't think those are gonna make it. #justkeepfiveortwoornoneorwhateverandimbeingsarcasticandidontcarebutmarlinlivesmatterbutiwouldhavegaffedthemtoosoimconflicted


----------



## Category6

kr131380 said:


> 547 and 406 pounds


Wow! Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## roperbwk99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

I find it hard to understand how a boat that size, with that rep, doesn't have fish bags. Am I missing something? We were only a 46' bert in the 80's and had 2 fish bags always ready..........


----------



## piratelight

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I find it hard to understand how a boat that size, with that rep, doesn't have fish bags. Am I missing something? We were only a 46' bert in the 80's and had 2 fish bags always ready..........


You been to the eye dr lately?

Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roperbwk99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

piratelight said:


> You been to the eye dr lately?
> 
> Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


Please explain to me where you see anything other than sheets/blankets. We had insulated bags, like sleeping bags that we packed with ice. If you are seeing this, then yes, I need new glasses. I've looked again, and I guess someones comment about a rack lacking covers tonight made me say this, but I still don't see the body bags we carried.


----------



## WestEnd1

Stoked!!


----------



## dbarham

batsandowls said:


> Reel Bounty


Holy sheep sheet

Them don't fit in fish bags!!!!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

If i had 2 on the deck like that i would put the gatorade down and went for the crown too. Congrats to the bounty.


----------



## Klesak1

My boy with one of them before we chop them up!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic

953 aggregate weight won't be beaten

Congrats!!!

Did they head back out or call it?


----------



## batsandowls

Klesak1 said:


> My boy with one of them before we chop them up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude I didn't know that was you that went by with them on the trailer! Say hi next time!! That got some funny looks btw as you left the fishing center! Lol


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Ballgame!!!


----------



## Klesak1

It wasn't me I just got down here but they bring them next door to us and we help clean them stinky things. But yea they normally get weird looks. The fish gets donated. So we tear them down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat

They went back out,nice group of guys congrats!!

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE

Capn. Kirk Elliott


----------



## roperbwk99

Any word on boats this am? My sources are quiet as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klesak1

All quiet on my end today as well. Just some Alabama updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Jenn~

I talked to mine from Cerveza this morning, they had a Grand Slam yesterday plus a couple of wahoo. This morning was a little slower with only wahoo.


----------



## JKD

Bimini Babe released one this morning .


----------



## roperbwk99

Smooth Move is headed in with a 103". Eta 5pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Jenn~

UPDATE~ no fish at the weigh station yet!


----------



## roperbwk99

176#









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

806.8 in Alabama no state record


----------



## FOWLHOOK

No but he will take the cash!


----------



## WestEnd1

Anyone got any leader board pics? Updates?


----------



## bigfishtx

Did the other fish make it?


----------



## FOWLHOOK

Hell jenn almost got a picture of my boat it's under the tin. It needs a bath too.


----------



## bigfishtx

Man, Poco is not the same.

Congrats to the winners. Enjoy the music tonite


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

sorriest reporting ever-you're all fired.Oh! Maybe no one caught anything! Was the music any good?Food vendors? Come on, someone needs to give a review-please??


----------



## saltaholic

Seems the blue marlin grand championship stole the show this weekend


----------



## pomakai

Yep

Sent from my C6730 using Tapatalk


----------



## erain12

It's nice to be able to watch it live when you can't be there. Pretty good coverage for a fishing tournament. Good job bmgc! Any poco updates?


----------



## saltaholic

Only saw 2 boats weigh Marlin I think


----------



## batsandowls

Yep, 3 total Marlin stretched a rope... That's it.

Honestly pretty underwhelming this year


----------



## scwine

erain12 said:


> It's nice to be able to watch it live when you can't be there. Pretty good coverage for a fishing tournament. Good job bmgc! Any poco updates?


Link??? How?


----------



## erain12

scwine said:


> Link??? How?


http://bluemarlingrandchampionship.com
very well done


----------



## DRILHER

Here's some cool pictures of the boats at https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=112217675457378


----------



## tommy261

*alabama*

806 weighed in.....tom hilton has his **** together.....the owners of the boat "rise up" are top notch.....as well as "work of art". Mollie had a 666lbs. 2nd place......


----------



## tommy261

*128 inch*

Helped out with the Japanese art on Marlin.....pretty cool


----------



## tommy261

*my step daughter*

She said she was gonna pray for this to be the record.... cutest 6yr old ever


----------



## Chase This!

Close only counts in horse shoes, they say. Ugh! None the less, great trip.


----------



## tommy261

*brandon*

They had all of us stoked about a 900lb plus....kinda disappointed alot of people.... it was a big sigh when the weight was announced. ... either way ...they won and it was an awesome experience. ....congrats to "You never know" wont be there last 800 plus ....they got it figured out.


----------



## roperbwk99

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> sorriest reporting ever-you're all fired.Oh! Maybe no one caught anything! Was the music any good?Food vendors? Come on, someone needs to give a review-please??


Where are your updates? Do not criticize the hand that feeds you. No thank you no nothing. Maybe some of us took pictures and spent times with family, friends and enjoyed our time down here after 3 full days of supplying this feed. Has it been fun, YES. Your welcome.

***To everyone else it was a blast! Congrats to the inshore and offshore teams that put in the time and work! Standing O to everyone involved. Poco Fest needs some tweaking but it could be 1st class in 1-2 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261

*drone pic*

Cool pic from bama......


----------



## batsandowls

roperbwk99 said:


> Where are your updates? Do not criticize the hand that feeds you. No thank you no nothing. Maybe some of us took pictures and spent times with family, friends and enjoyed our time down here after 3 full days of supplying this feed. Has it been fun, YES. Your welcome.
> 
> ***To everyone else it was a blast! Congrats to the inshore and offshore teams that put in the time and work! Standing O to everyone involved. Poco Fest needs some tweaking but it could be 1st class in 1-2 years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would agree... Poco fest "could" be good but in all
Honesty I liked last year better but see the potential for the future with the fest


----------



## bigfishtx

So Poco fest was a dud? Too many people, or too few?


----------



## Spots and Dots

bigfishtx said:


> So Poco fest was a dud? Too many people, or too few?


Or people are too cheap to support a good time?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## juan valdez

tommy261 said:


> Cool pic from bama......


This is the poco thread right?



Spots and Dots said:


> Or people are too cheap to support a good time?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ehh. I'm not cheap, at least I don't feel I am. My family has been pumping money in to poc for near 3 decades. But it's stupid to charge people and institute a bunch of lame rules to stand around in the summer heat to wait on fish to come in, if any come. 
I don't go to poco to hear random country artists and get my face painted


----------



## Navi

I'm pretty much with Juan, I'm not interested in the music so I'm not interested in paying for it when it's not the reason I'm there.
I think offering the concerts is great for those interested and it possibly might even draw in enough people to offset the ones it drives away. Just not my thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erain12

The way they did the bmgc was to split the music off from the weigh in. I'm not cheap but I agree paying to stand out in the 98 degree summer heat rubs me wrong. I promise at 98 degrees they will make money off me in food and drink.


----------



## juan valdez

Don't be scared Tommy, we're all men in here. 
I guess I missed where someone asked for a bunch of pics to be posted...


----------



## DGAustin

Pics of final POCO leaderboard


----------



## tommy261

*poco*

Then post your pics bro....you can also call me 832 661 9351


----------



## saltaholic

Solid billfish and Tuna but surprised the Mahi wasn't bigger


----------



## juan valdez

tommy261 said:


> Then post your pics bro....you can also call me 832 661 9351


Lol why would I call you? *** does me having or not having pics prove?

Obviously I wasn't at poco this year much less even able to make it to POC, like I've mentioned at least once in this thread.

Glad to hear you had a good time in bama, maybe shoulda posted your pics over in that thread.


----------



## phillimj

roperbwk99 said:


> Where are your updates? Do not criticize the hand that feeds you. No thank you no nothing. Maybe some of us took pictures and spent times with family, friends and enjoyed our time down here after 3 full days of supplying this feed. Has it been fun, YES. Your welcome.
> 
> ***To everyone else it was a blast! Congrats to the inshore and offshore teams that put in the time and work! Standing O to everyone involved. Poco Fest needs some tweaking but it could be 1st class in 1-2 years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Disagree I have fished poco for some 10 years and was down there last night. They could have had the way in in my back yard. Poco is a tourney many folk look forward to each years for the fishing family and festivities. The fondrons are on a slippery slope on the greed category. Charging for the way in is ridiculous on all counts and attendance showed it. I did not and would not All day I peeked on to the blue marlin grand championship page for updates and was pleased to see the staff over and over writing the public to come out and support the way in, free, public come out to way in. Plus updates on notable catches and live feed of weigh in. The pic of thier way in shows results. Poco should take notes from most all the big name tourneys including the lone star shootout as I believe this will be the first year it takes the thrown for most boat in a texas tourney. I concert deal was nice but have it away from the way in so when boats back in there is a normal poco crowd to congradulate fisherman and there 8k plus spent. My ranting is over . I hope next year is better.


----------



## roperbwk99

phillimj said:


> Disagree I have fished poco for some 10 years and was down there last night. They could have had the way in in my back yard. Poco is a tourney many folk look forward to each years for the fishing family and festivities. The fondrons are on a slippery slope on the greed category. Charging for the way in is ridiculous on all counts and attendance showed it. I did not and would not All day I peeked on to the blue marlin grand championship page for updates and was pleased to see the staff over and over writing the public to come out and support the way in, free, public come out to way in. Plus updates on notable catches and live feed of weigh in. The pic of thier way in shows results. Poco should take notes from most all the big name tourneys including the lone star shootout as I believe this will be the first year it takes the thrown for most boat in a texas tourney. I concert deal was nice but have it away from the way in so when boats back in there is a normal poco crowd to congradulate fisherman and there 8k plus spent. My ranting is over . I hope next year is better.


I also was down there. I wasn't saying I agreed with charging the public to see the weigh ins. I think it should be open to the public.

All I was getting at was thank you to everyone to helped and participated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DadSaid

Thanks for the Updates..


----------



## rodsnscrews

Walter Fondron IV is turning POCO into the new TIFT..TOTALLY IRRELEVANT FISHING TOURNAMENT


----------



## Chase This!

Man, tough crowd. It was a great tournament. Over $1M in it, 60+ boats. Everyone knew it would be down with oil and gas hurting and some of the east boats staying over there to fish.

Having run a tournament before, I have a huge about of respect for what it takes. And mine was a tiny little thing compared to Poco. We're lucky for them to continue to throw the tournament and give us Texas boats a fun venue to fish.

Can't believe no one is talking about the seas at the jetties leaving. Holy hell.


----------



## pomakai

Chase This! said:


> Man, tough crowd. It was a great tournament. Over $1M in it, 60+ boats. Everyone knew it would be down with oil and gas hurting and some of the east boats staying over there to fish.
> 
> Having run a tournament before, I have a huge about of respect for what it takes. And mine was tiny little thing compared to Poco. We're lucky for them to continue to throw the tournament and give us Texas boats a fun venue to fish.
> 
> Can't believe no one is talking about the seas at the jetties leaving. Holy hell.


Pretty sporty was it? 


rodsnscrews said:


> Walter Fondron IV is turning POCO into the new TIFT..TOTALLY IRRELEVANT FISHING TOURNAMENT


Sent from my C6730 using Tapatalk


----------



## batsandowls

Chase This! said:


> Man, tough crowd. It was a great tournament. Over $1M in it, 60+ boats. Everyone knew it would be down with oil and gas hurting and some of the east boats staying over there to fish.
> 
> Having run a tournament before, I have a huge about of respect for what it takes. And mine was a tiny little thing compared to Poco. We're lucky for them to continue to throw the tournament and give us Texas boats a fun venue to fish.
> 
> Can't believe no one is talking about the seas at the jetties leaving. Holy hell.


I saw you at the fishing center yesterday morning... I was waiting to load at the ramp. I was in 31 cape horn.

Yea, I came through the jetties the night before poco started around 6pm... MAN... it was Pretty bad. I can only imagine how it was with all those boats blowing through it.

How were the seas the first night.. looked a little sporty as well?


----------



## S-3 ranch

Navi said:


> I'm pretty much with Juan, I'm not interested in the music so I'm not interested in paying for it when it's not the reason I'm there.
> I think offering the concerts is great for those interested and it possibly might even draw in enough people to offset the ones it drives away. Just not my thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That really makes it lose its luster, last time I went the band was free ,


----------



## 2Beez

Inky, pinky and stinky didn't show?


----------



## JKD

So we've already heard plenty about POCO fest but not much about what was going on out deep. Anybody that fished it have any details on any catching going on? Any close calls or missed opportunities on something big? Many boats make releases, the 170 something pound yellowfin, heck even chicken dolphin catches??? I know most are getting ready for the Shootout this weekend but let's hear some stories.


----------



## myprozac

Chase This! said:


> Can't believe no one is talking about the seas at the jetties leaving. Holy hell.


I was running the boat but I did get a few pictures on my phone. My buddy took a lot of pictures on his camera and will proly post them.


----------



## myprozac

It was very rough at the jetties taking pictures in 36 contender and trying to keep the bow into the waves of all the big boats passing. 

We did make a pass at trying to pull hey girl off but the tow ropes they gave us didn't seem strong enough.


----------



## scwine

High Cotton...


----------



## Chase This!

End of the jetties was 8-10ft. It was no bueno.


----------



## juan valdez

Chase This! said:


> End of the jetties was 8-10ft. It was no bueno.


dang!
i tried going out to the surf through the jetties back at the 4th and it was pretty hairy by my standards. of course i was in a mowdy, not a SF.

i got around the tip and went to the 3rd cut to anchor and decided against it. coming in from the little jetty and in to the actual big jetty it wasnt bad. but right around the exit (or entrance i guess if coming from gulf) the waves stacked up pretty tight and rather tall.

i'm assuming it smoothed out once yall got a bit offshore?


----------

